# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Shed Foundation Advice - Southern Ontario Area

## SlashTG

I am planning to build a shed foundation for a 10' x 8' Lifetime  shed made out of polyethylene. It will be situated in our backyard on  part of what is currently a large garden area. I live in Toronto,  Ontario, Canada and our winters drop well below freezing temperatures. 
I came across this project on Rona (https://www.rona.ca/en/projects/Desi...r-storage-shed) which I am using to plan things out. There are five different shed foundations listed that one can build depending on where you live.  *Am  I correct in choosing a foundation using concrete piers and timbers to  resist the effects of the ground freezing and thawing?* There aren't many  companies out there willing to just make the shed foundation as it's a  "small" job for them, but the one that got back to me said they use a  bed of gravel with deck blocks and timber runners on top.   *How  deep do the concrete piers need to go below ground level? I've read  that deck posts need to be a minimum of 4' deep. Does the same apply to  concrete piers for the shed foundation?* 
From  what I have read, a building permit is required for a shed larger than  10 square meters (108 square feet) or attached to an existing building  or has plumbing. Our shed is 80 square feet and will be situated away  from the house and no plumbing.  *The  other thing I know I should do is call and find out if there are any  underground utilities correct?* If I am missing any other details I would  appreciate it.

----------


## phild01

:Australia:   Being an Australian site, advice is generally local.

----------


## FrodoOne

I suggest that you post this question on the North American site of diychatroom.com

----------

